# Excidobates mysteriosus Habitat



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm afraid i cant take credit for the pics but quite kool to see their natural habitat - a million miles from the leaf covered rainforest floor...


Cordillera del Condor, habitat detail. Habitat of Excidobates mysteriosus. Departmento Cajamarca, Peru by Brad Wilson, DVM, on Flickr


Cordillera del Condor, habitat detail. Habitat of Excidobates mysteriosus. Departmento Cajamarca, Peru by Brad Wilson, DVM, on Flickr


Excidobates mysteriosus male, Rio Maranon Poison Frog, in habitat on bromeliad. IUCN Red List: Endangered. Departmento Cajamarca, Peru by Brad Wilson, DVM, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe that's where Stu's 'rocky' vivs come in.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

yea for sure, i was aware they lived on a cliff face in peru but never actually seen photos of the location, amazing to see.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> yea for sure, i was aware they lived on a cliff face in peru but never actually seen photos of the location, amazing to see.


Yep! :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastic!!

We need loads more threads like this, we can then have a real good idea of where animals are found and the conditions of the environment. And in this case elevation above sea level which can help work out average UV indexes per species.

Real great idea: victory:

John


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

This is why Stu and me keep recommending Dendrobates.org - Home, they have some really good habitat photographs and descriptions on there. Mysties for example are found in 2 habitats according to this (the site says 3, but when you read the text only 2 are described) Dendrobates.org - Excidobates mysteriosus, the ones is that cliff habitat, but the other is a remnant rainforest with their fave brom, aechemea, growing in it. They also seem to come from areas with lower humidity than we are used to providing, according to dendrobates.org about 40% relative humidity is the norm. Probably why Stu is having trouble stopping his frogs breeding by reducing humidity... lol

Oh and John, the info on there says they are found between 978 and 1250 m elevation.

One thing I will say is, sometimes it's best to throw the natural habitat idea out of the window. Reason been that some frogs are super shy in the wild, living under rocks. Copy their habitat too accurately and you will never see your frogs. lol d. auratus Ancon Hill are the perfect example of this, keep them in a viv copying their natural habitat and you wont see them. Keep them in a VERY heavily planted viv, with lots of wood etc to hide under, you'll eventually see lots of them. 

It's nice to be reminded though that not all dart frogs come from high humidity rain or cloud forests. Another you might find interesting Jay is the good old tricolores. Some of them come from a habitat that is practically desert. 

Ade


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been there. It's supprisingly dry which is why the frogs are restricted to phytotelm apart from the wetter parts of the year.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

TROLL ALERT, TROLL ALERT.
:whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> TROLL ALERT, TROLL ALERT.
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike


Derp derp derp.  Ruining decent threads since 2012, a record to be proud of. :lol2: Especially stupid as NONE of the people they keep trying to troll can even see his posts as we all blocked him already.... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my god grow up!!

I am not ruing this thread I am telling you I have been to Santa Rosa , Peru. I went 2 years ago, so i have taken an interest in this thread.

Why can't I write anything without you pair thinking I am trying to troll.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey ya 'll,yup J is bang on Ron, i actually had photos loaded on the camera whist carving the rocks,ha silly sod how the hell do you get a mountain in a 2' cube,ahh well i tried.

Ade's right the ones off dendrobates org ,the reduction in humidity did stop them Ade,as i don't use humidity gizmos i can't tell you what firgure,but i can tell you the plants were falling over through lack of water.We eventually reduced it to one misting per week(oh and one feed).They always had standing water though,in the ditch,at the front of the viv. Gaz educated me about this:notworthy: It is very drastic and very scary for the first time,but also very important to not have females breeding all the time.

John this habitat knowledge is exactly why i used your uvb over the tads,you'll remember pm ing me voicing concerns about this use,but it seemed like a worthwhile gamble considering they live up a mountain,i can't say i have any problems caused by it either.I can say i don't seem to have half the problems others have had either.It might be just luck might be wild grub,who knows,I'm damn sure I'll keep this form of lighting over our mysties though,well it ain't broke i won't be fixing!!


Thanks J......... amazing darts up a cliff face,who would have thought that possible:no1:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vikki_john said:


> Oh my god grow up!!
> 
> I am not ruing this thread I am telling you I have been to Santa Rosa , Peru. I went 2 years ago, so i have taken an interest in this thread.
> 
> Why can't I write anything without you pair thinking I am trying to troll.


A fair question, actually- I mean I've mentioned several times that I lived in Brazil as a teenager, and kept a lot of local animals. Vikki and I got off to a bad start, but I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> , but I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt.


Probably because you weren't on the receiving end of it's trolling PMs and visitor messages Ron, where some of us were and as such are far less forgiving.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with Ade.
When some muppet starts PMing me with crap then they can take whatever gets thrown back at them.
The troll should be thankful that all i`ve done is block them.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fair enough- it never got to PMing in my case.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I was only having a bit of light fun. It wasn't anywhere near as serious as the things they have said to me. I'm willing to bury the hatchet dispite some of the personal things they have said. I don't know why they aren't


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

impressive photos thanks for sharing


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice pics guys. Have seen the habitats for Leucs when in Venezuela and went up Roraima to the cross point to Brazil/Peru, but never actually entered either :lol2: Will have to add that to the list.

Thanks for sharing


----------

